# Psychomotor exam = Scary



## kelmor84 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey everyone! I just finished my FISDAP final and passed! All that is left is my NREMT stuff and our practical portion is Friday. I am more scared of this than either the class final or the written registry. 
I fear the medical/trauma assessment stations. I know the sheets well and can run through them in my head easily, but when practicing these skills given an actual scenario I go blank. Is there any recommendations for how to get past this? What tricks, if any, did you use? 
Thanks!


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 11, 2013)

Practice practice and when you think you have it.... Practice some more . Use family, pets, rocks, blenders whatever you can get your hands on. Studying the sheet and memorizing it  can be harder if you don't understand why an what you are doing.


----------



## eventer22 (Dec 12, 2013)

I was terrified too, even when i found out I passed everything on the first try.  I had to go have a drink to get the pit out of my stomach.  Anyway, just tell them what you know.  I was so nervous and my first was my medical.  I went in there sweating and fidgeting.  I stuttered, but i told them what i knew.  My patient never got any better, so don't freak out.  ALWAYS call for additional resources, just use your common sense and think of it as a real scenario instead of blatantly memorizing it.  Repetition is key also,  i had know idea of my pediatric respiratory compromise, i did it about 15 times in a row that morning and had it perfect.


----------



## merchan5967 (Dec 14, 2013)

Just had my psychomotor today and passed it. Passed my written months ago. So I'm finally done. Thank God


----------



## kelmor84 (Dec 17, 2013)

Just thought I would update and say I passed the practical with flying colors. I didn't have to repeat one station! YAY! I also just finished my registry written exam and I am not feeling so confident in that. I was cut off at 70 questions, so I figure I either did really good, or really bad. Guess we shall see....


----------



## bill williams (Jan 9, 2014)

We are doing our practicals tomorrow. I am ok with most of them, the ones I am really nervous about is static cardiology and the oral stations. I can't wait till its over hahahaha.


----------

